# AMDGPU doesn't work at all



## whateverIwant (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello,
I know that many people posted similar thing before, but none of their solutions helped me. I always wanted to use FreeBSD but this is the only thing that keeping me from using it. My AMDGPU driver is not working at all. I installed drm_kmod and xf86-video-amdgpu. I also tried installing it from ports, no luck. I should also say that I also installed nvidia-hybrid-graphics because I have optimus laptop with NVIDIA dGPU card.
So, the exact problem is, the driver is not loading. Even on boot, when I use hw.syscons.disable=1 option my pc gets stuck on boot and i can't do anything with it. When I try to use Xorg I have to use it without driver configuration file because it doesn't detect any screen. It only works with fallback drivers. I will attach my boot and Xorg logs below.
Thank you in advance for help.

CPU: AMD Ryzen 4600H with AMD Renoir Graphics
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 1650Ti (Laptop)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums. 



whateverIwant said:


> optimus



Do you require this feature, or will you be happy to have displays driven without it?



whateverIwant said:


> drm_kmod and xf86-video-amdgpu



Maybe an unusual combination, although I see your mention of fallback.



whateverIwant said:


> Renoir



Older or newer than Tahiti? 

<https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics>

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=search&vendor=AMD&name=Renoir&typeid=all&d=FreeBSD#list>


----------



## shkhln (Feb 6, 2022)

From boot-log.txt:


> [drm] This hardware requires experimental hardware support.
> See modparam exp_hw_support


----------



## angry_vincent (Feb 6, 2022)

there are many too new hardware now, support for it added in much newer linux kernel, for example ryzen chips are added in kernels 5.10-5.12  ( an approximate recollection ) - so that even master branch of drm-kmod is only based on 5.7.19 is not enough. as a comparison OpenBSD has drm tied with linux-kernel-5.15.14, much newer. from my point of view, updating of drm need to be one of top prioirities, at least for notebooks. This is not an easy task, and i think there must certain fund rising to ponder about having drm-kmod to be more up-to-date.


----------



## whateverIwant (Feb 6, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Welcome to FreeBSD Forums.


Thank you!



grahamperrin said:


> Do you require this feature, or will you be happy to have displays driven without it?


I don't really exactly need it right now, but I think it would be pretty great having it in future.



grahamperrin said:


> Maybe an unusual combination, although I see your mention of fallback.


Is it? I don't know that much about it, but from coming from Linux, they always told me to install AMD driver and xf86-video-amdgpu.



grahamperrin said:


> Older or newer than Tahiti?


Definitely newer, it's Zen 2 if I remember correctly.



shkhln said:


> From boot-log.txt:


Thank you, I tried using it, but it still hangs on boot without moving forward. My whole system freezes. Stuck on loading kernel modules or something like that.


----------



## whateverIwant (Feb 6, 2022)

angry_vincent said:


> there are many too new hardware now, support for it added in much newer linux kernel, for example ryzen chips are added in kernels 5.10-5.12  ( an approximate recollection ) - so that even master branch of drm-kmod is only based on 5.7.19 is not enough. as a comparison OpenBSD has drm tied with linux-kernel-5.15.14, much newer. from my point of view, updating of drm need to be one of top prioirities, at least for notebooks. This is not an easy task, and i think there must certain fund rising to ponder about having drm-kmod to be more up-to-date.


Ahh, so it's actually a pretty common thing, huh? Well, then I just need to hope that this will work out, somehow. Thank you.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 6, 2022)

whateverIwant said:


> I tried using it, but it still hangs on boot without moving forward. My whole system freezes. Stuck on loading kernel modules or something like that.


Still or after this change? If you are talking about hw.syscons.disable=1 then simply stop doing that.


----------



## angry_vincent (Feb 6, 2022)

whateverIwant said:


> Ahh, so it's actually a pretty common thing, huh? Well, then I just need to hope that this will work out, somehow. Thank you.


it is not that  common, but drm-kmod is much lagging in development/backporting to FreeBSD, just  a fact.


----------



## whateverIwant (Feb 6, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Still or after this change? If you are talking about hw.syscons.disable=1 then simply stop doing that.


No, no. I already deleted hw.syscons.disable=1 from my loader config. However when I added (without syscons) hw.amdgpu.exp_hw_support=1, it started freezing on "Loading kernel modules".


----------



## whateverIwant (Feb 6, 2022)

angry_vincent said:


> it is not that  common, but drm-kmod is much lagging in development/backporting to FreeBSD, just  a fact.


Ah, I understand. Good to know.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2022)

What's the deal with the post content removal?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2022)

Yeah, that's annoying. Restored the history of that post.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2022)

So, to sum this up: 4600H most likely won't work with drm-kmod 5.4, however it has a reasonable chance of working with 5.5, which should be available on 13.1, which is scheduled to be released in 2.5 months. Maybe there would be drm-kmod 5.6 or 5.7, I'm not sure if they build on 13-STABLE. (But no packages until 13.0 EoL in another 3 months.)


----------



## whateverIwant (Feb 7, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Yeah, that's annoying. Restored the history of that post.


Ah, sorry!



shkhln said:


> So, to sum this up: 4600H most likely won't work with drm-kmod 5.4, however it has a reasonable chance of working with 5.5, which should be available on 13.1, which is scheduled to be released in 2.5 months. Maybe there would be drm-kmod 5.6 or 5.7, I'm not sure if they build on 13-STABLE. (But no packages until 13.0 EoL in another 3 months.)


Ohh, so I basically just have to wait. Well no problem for me. Thank you!


----------

